# Skills im SP



## 69Anel69 (10. Juli 2008)

Weiß einer ob es einen Cheat gibt der die Skills im Singleplayer alle wieder auf 0 setzt?
Hab im Net leider noch nichts gefunden...

Thx


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. Juli 2008)

Es gab damals für den Singleplayer so ein Progrämmchen das hieß "Jamellas" irgendwas. Damit könntest so ziemlich alles pushen oder eben auch niedriger machen.


Aber da du ja nix im Net gefunden hast, werd ich jetz auch nich FÜR DICH suchen... weil dein Thread wirklich sehr sehr nach Faulheit klingt...
Im Zweifelsfall spielste halt ne ungepatchte ältere Version, dafür gibts in jedem Fall so Cheats bzw. Trainer.


----------



## DontTouch (10. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49798

In der Threadübersicht auf der Diablostartseite 3 Titel weiter unten *anmerk*


----------



## 69Anel69 (10. Juli 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Es gab damals für den Singleplayer so ein Progrämmchen das hieß "Jamellas" irgendwas. Damit könntest so ziemlich alles pushen oder eben auch niedriger machen.
> 
> 
> Aber da du ja nix im Net gefunden hast, werd ich jetz auch nich FÜR DICH suchen... weil dein Thread wirklich sehr sehr nach Faulheit klingt...
> Im Zweifelsfall spielste halt ne ungepatchte ältere Version, dafür gibts in jedem Fall so Cheats bzw. Trainer.



Hab schon was gefunden aber halt net für den neuen patch und ich möchte aufm neuen spielen.
Also ich bitte dich, ich bin doch net faul


----------



## DontTouch (10. Juli 2008)

Der einzige nennenswerte Unterschied von 1.11b zu 1.12 ist das du wenn du paar Dateiebn ins Verzeichnis kopierst du keine CD mehr zum spielen brauchst sonst is kein Unterschied (ausser noch irgendwas mit support fürn downloader)also von daher kannst auch mit 1.11b zocken und das von Steinmetz666 verlinkte Tool nutzen (siehe des verlinkte Topic) ausser du willst halt noch nebenbei im B-Net zocken.A Ansonsten gabs glaub gaaaaanz weit früher her nen Guide wie du mit dem HEXEDIT die resetten konntest (also manuell) denke damit könnte das gehen, mussu halt Dieses hier nutzen für.

mfg und so


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

Bis zur Klärung wie wir bei Buffed mit solchen "Cheats" umgehen, schließe ich den Thread. Sollte der Thread zu bleiben, wisst ihr ja wie es ausgegangen ist.

Edit: Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------

